# Smashbox, WOC friendly ?



## Hannaleh (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Is Smashbox WOC fit ? Does it have wearable shades for a NC50 ?
I am in the middle of my experimentation - using other make up brands than MAC that is- so I'd like to know if there is a WOC-proof with Smashbox? 
Would any one help me get out of my box....?


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Hi Ladies,
Is Smashbox WOC fit ? Does it have wearable shades for a NC50 ?
I am in the middle of my experimentation - using other make up brands than MAC that is- so I'd like to know if there is a WOC-proof with Smashbox? 
Would any one help me get out of my box....?_

 
From the reading I've made on the different forums about Smasbox, it appears that their products are not a number one priority in my quest of the moment.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 9, 2009)

They have some things that I like, their foundations haven't caught my eye, but other skin products have, especially the photo finish artificial light.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 9, 2009)

Smashbox only has 2 shades of foundation for WOC, so I am not sure if it is worth the effort, especially if you know live near a Sephora or Ulta.  

Clinique has foundations in a wide range for WOC.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Smashbox only has 2 shades of foundation for WOC, so I am not sure if it is worth the effort, especially if you know live near a Sephora or Ulta. 

Clinique has foundations in a wide range for WOC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Clinique does ?........hmmm ......interesting.........any suggestion NC50 ish ?


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Dec 11, 2009)

It depends because I buy my lipglosses from Smashbox. Just be careful of what lipglosses because some are WoC. But the powder blushes Heartbreaker works for me but you might have to ask around about what Smashbox blush that's going to work for you, But _select_ eyeshadows will work I would recommend testing out eyeshadow you get, because some will look a little bit chalky with some shades but some are nicely pigmented but my only warning is this: stay away from O-Glow cheek blush, O-Bronze, O-Plump. I'm saying this is because O-Glow look costumey on WOC, and the O-Bronze doesn't really show up on darker skins. As of O-Plump, that lip plumper can really hurt like hell and there's no color to the O-plump. But in general: Smashbox is basically a hit or miss kind of thing.


----------



## elongreach (Dec 12, 2009)

I used to have a few things from Smashbox, but I returned a lot of it.  I still use their eye primer now and then though.  It's a really quick way for me not to put on any eyeshadow.  Plus their lipgloss and photofinish is great, but I don't think their foundations are that great.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree with everyone on their foundations not that great. I love their primers though..


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 12, 2009)

I have purchased a lot of smashbox products and I can honestly say that it's not worth the trouble. Smashbox has turned out to be my biggest lesson in makeup so far. None of the products that I have tried are worth the money. In my opinion Wet N Wild is better.  I agree with the comment made about O-Glow and O-Bronze. The bronzer doesn't show up at all on me and the O-Glow will make you look like O-Clown. From the lipstick, lip gloss, Bronzers, etc, this line has been a shocking disappointment. Run don't walk to another brand.


----------



## britty_bear (Dec 26, 2009)

i use their conversion foundation in cocoa 9, which is a little darker than us nc50 gals, but i ALWAYS get compliments on it. but unfortunately they dont make it anymore. there are a couple of ppl that still sell it on ebay though and you can get the compact that used to cost $30 for about $6 lol


----------



## AdrianUT (Dec 26, 2009)

It's an Ok line nothing has wow'ed me enough to buy it. The foundation I've match to is Medium 4 from the HD line and its a tad light. Dark 1 is too dark/red for me and they have Dark 2 which I have never tried. Dark 1 would probably be good for an NC50/NW43 in MAC. The only thing that sparks my interest is the primers but, I still haven't picked one of those up yet. The quality of the products is fine but, there are other brands I prefer like NARS, MAC, MUFE and Urban Decay.


----------

